# Motobecane Mirage...100% original...1977 ?



## HARPO (Feb 16, 2019)

Bought this yesterday one yesterday from the original owners neighbor. I know it's a second from the bottom of the line bike (_I have a second from the top, a 1975 Le Champion, full Campagnolo_), but it's all as it left the factory. All 29 1020 tubing lbs. of it!

I can't even find a chip of paint off of it. And every decal looks like it was just placed on. The rust and dirt appears to be from having the bike hanging for many years in the garage. Only bad thing that stood out was a scuff on the saddle. When I looked closer as I was taking photos, I saw that even the bolts have the "M" logo on them and the handlebar plug does also.  I also saw that the tires are marked "Made In France", but I need to look closer to see the maker.

So, @Sven , it took about 3 weeks to get another bike since you're keeping track, lol. But this should prove to be an easy detailing, and hopefully the rust on the rims is just laying on top. 

And as usual I tell you guys what I paid...$50. I consider it a great deal for a bike in this condition. Will I make a lot of money on it should I decide at some point sell it? No. But its been brought out of hiding after all these years and deserves to be back on the road. Enjoy the AS PURCHASED photos...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 16, 2019)

More photos. Oh, and I figured the rack was worth $20 alone anyway.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 16, 2019)

I found the Catalog Specs page online, and everything on the bike matches it. Of course you'll need to blow it up to see it


----------



## HARPO (Feb 17, 2019)

All cleaned up! Took it for a short ride and it even shifts perfectly, something I didn't expect. And the original Michelin tires and tubes still hold the road nicely on perfectly trued wheels. Unreal! 

Sadly, though, the chrome on the Rigida rims was pitted and didn't come out as well as hoped. But on the bright side, the paint and decals are almost flawless, almost appearing that it just came out of the box back in 1977. Also, the rest of the chrome on the components, including the Lyotard pedals, did come out beautiful and shiny. 

I'm really happy with this one, and I think I'll be hanging onto it for a while!!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 17, 2019)

[emoji34]



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 17, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> [emoji34]View attachment 950922
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




_*LMAO!!!  *_BTW, if 1952 in your Forum name is your birth year, it's mine also, lol.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 17, 2019)

Great to be born in '52, isn't it? 
I saw that picture and thought that was you going to pick up the bike...using the sidecar, complete with marching band!
Shame we're so far apart...love to see your collection.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 17, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Great to be born in '52, isn't it?
> I saw that picture and thought that was you going to pick up the bike...using the sidecar, complete with marching band!
> Shame we're so far apart...love to see your collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




I'm going to assume you're from California?...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 17, 2019)

HARPO said:


> I'm going to assume you're from California?...



Virginia.

California is great to visit, and a few friends there, but not for us![emoji16]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2019)

I have lost countless nights sleep, wondering if you would ever find another fine bicycle. LOL.
That is a nice score.
 It looks as if they bought it , rode it around the block then placed in storage for decades.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 18, 2019)

Another great find Harpo!

from another Virginia boy born in '52...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Another great find Harpo!
> 
> from another Virginia boy born in '52...




 Pretty cool all of us 66-year-olds on this site


----------



## dweenk (Feb 20, 2019)

I sold my 1976 Motobecane Mirage a couple of months ago. It looked a lot like yours except for the frame size. I think that Motobecane had the most understated and tasteful graphics of all of the mass produced French bikes of the period.


----------

